# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  ΣΥΝΤΑΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ thegravijia

## thegravijia

_Κοτοπουλο με κοκκινη σαλτσα_

περνουμε το κοτοπουλο .το κοβουμε μικρα κοματακια.
το πετας στην κατσαρολα μεχρι να αποροφηση τα υγρα του.
μετα βαζουμε 2 ψιλοκομενα κρεμυδια ,τα ανακατεβουμε ολα μαζι και βαζουμε και λιγο λαδι (οποιος θελει κ χωρις γινεται) προσθετουμε 2 ψιλοκομενες ντοματες ή πουμαρο (οποιος θελει παει και χωρις πουμαρο) 
τα ανακατεβουμε ολα μαζι και προσθετεις αλατι , πιπερι ,ριγανη.
και νερο μεχρι να σκεπαστει το κοτοπουλο.
το αφηνουμε να βρασει μεχρι να πειξει το ζουμι του.


*κοτοπουλο με λαχανικα (τα σπαει)*
_υλικα_
μισο κιλο στηθος κοτοπουλο
3 πιπεριες κερατο
μια πιπερια φλωρινης -κοκκινη-
2 κολοκυθακια
3 ντοματες
2 παπατες
2 κρεμυδια
2 σκελιδα σκορδο
αλατι-πιπερι-λαδι 

*εκτελεση* 
πλενουμε τα υλικα πολυ καλα!
τα ψιλοκοβουμε ολα
εχουμε βαλει την κατσαρολα να καψει με ελαχιστο λαδι ή στο αντικολητικο χωρις
προσθετουμε το ψιλοκομμενο κοτοπουλο,το αφηνουμε να αποροφησει τα υγρα του - προσθετουμε το κρεμυδι , την ντοματα .τα ανακατεβουμε και τα αφηνουμε να παρουν μια βραση ολα μαζι.
συνεχεια προσθετουμε τα υπολοιπα λαχανικα ,τα αφηνουμε να πεσει λιγο ο oγκος τους (θα καταλαβετε οταν το κανετε τι εννοουμε - αμα το κανετε σωστα - )
προσθετουμε λιγο αλατι - πιπερι και..2 ποτηρια νερο..
τα αφηνουμε να σιγοβρασουν μεχρι να χιλωσουν ολα τα υλικα.


_ψαρι με πατατες στον φουρνο η αλλιως ψαρι πλακι η αλλιως tave peshku (τα σπαει εις διπλουν!!)_
_υλικα_
μισο κιλο πατατες. εγω βαζω παραπανω :01. Mr. Green: 
5-6 κρεμυδια
3 σκελιδες σκορδο
2 καροτα
3-4 ντοματες
περκα ή οτι ψαρι θελετε 

εκτελεση
σε ενα τηγανι βαζουμε λιγο λαδι (αν θελετε αλλιως νερο) και βαζουμε μεσα τα κρεμυδια ψιλοκομενα η ροδελες..το αφηνουμε να μαλακωσει.
προσθετουμε το σκορδο ,πατατες κομμενες σε ροδελες .
τα ανακατευουμε ολα μαζι και τα αφηνουμε ολα μαζι.
προσθετουμε τα καροτα κομμενα σε ροδελες και τις ντοματες ψιλοκομμενες.
τα ανακατευουμε ολα μαζι .τα αφηνουμε κανα 5 λεπτο.
βαζουμε αλατι πιπερι.
και τα βαζουμε σε ενα ταψι . προσθετουμε 2μιση ποτηρια νερο και τα βαζουμε στο φουρνο στους 220βαθμους να ψηθουν.(για καμια ωρα περιπου θα το δειτε)
ενα 15λεπτο πριν γινει προσθετετε την περκα ενω την εχετε αλατοπιπεροσι 
και το αφηνουμε να ψηθουν ολα μαζι .
_ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ_
εαν βαλετε την περκα απο την αρχη οταν το βγαλετε θα εχει καει .
θελει 15΄λεπτα πριν γινει το ολο φαι.
αν ειναι ΦΡΕΣΚΟ το ψαρι το βαζουμε απο την αρχη με τις πατατες στον φουρνο.

*Enjoy...!*

----------


## NASSER

Ωραιος! Διευκρυνησε την ποσοτητα λαδιου και το ειδος λαδιου, γιατι μερικοι το λιγο λαδι το βλεπουν ενα ποτηρι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

αντε GEO  - angelica δοκιμαστε να τα κανετε και πειτε τι εγινε...!
μπορει να σας φαινεται οτι θα σας παρει πολυ ωρα αλλα μονο την πρωτη φορα .μετα δεν ειναι τιποτα...


οσο για την ποσοτητα ΄λαδιου το μεγιστο 3 κουταλιες της σουπας το πολυ συνολο...αν θελετε γινονται και χωρις καθολου λαδι... :08. Toast: 

επετε συνεχεια με συνταγες...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Ωραιος

----------


## anjelica

> αντε GEO  - angelica δοκιμαστε να τα κανετε και πειτε τι εγινε...!
> μπορει να σας φαινεται οτι θα σας παρει πολυ ωρα αλλα μονο την πρωτη φορα .μετα δεν ειναι τιποτα...
> 
> 
> οσο για την ποσοτητα ΄λαδιου το μεγιστο 3 κουταλιες της σουπας το πολυ συνολο...αν θελετε γινονται και χωρις καθολου λαδι...
> 
> επετε συνεχεια με συνταγες...


ελα βρε :01. ROFL:  40 χρονια φουρναρης τωρα να μαθω μαγειρικη???χωρις παρεξηγηση :01. Smile: μανα με 2 παδια ειμαι,10 και 7 χρονων,απλα η διαιτα για μενα ειναι αυστηρα ψητα και βραστα,δεν χανω ευκολα κιλα,δοκιμασμενο χρονια.

----------


## thegravijia

> ελα βρε 40 χρονια φουρναρης τωρα να μαθω μαγειρικη???χωρις παρεξηγησημανα με 2 παδια ειμαι,10 και 7 χρονων,απλα η διαιτα για μενα ειναι αυστηρα ψητα και βραστα,δεν χανω ευκολα κιλα,δοκιμασμενο χρονια.


ααα angelica δεν το ηξερα οτι εισαι μαμα..! εσυ φαινεσαι 20αρα..
 να χαιρεσαι τα παιδακια σου!

αντε γραψε εσυ καμια συνταγη να μαθουμε καΙ κανα  κολπο.!

----------


## thegravijia

ημουνα προχθες στο cosmos στην Σαλονικα και δοκιμασα Ασιατικο φαγητο και ηταν μαματο...!
ξερεις κανεις τιποτα Ασιατικες συνταγες?
αν ναι γραψτε!

----------


## NASSER

> ημουνα προχθες στο cosmos στην Σαλονικα και δοκιμασα Ασιατικο φαγητο και ηταν μαματο...!
> ξερεις κανεις τιποτα Ασιατικες συνταγες?
> αν ναι γραψτε!



Αμα σου τα μαθω, δεν προκειται να κανεις διατροφη ποτε  :01. Mr. Green:  Εγω εχω μεγαλωσει στη μεση ανατολη και ως επομενο εχω φαει.... και οντως δυσκολα συγκρινεται...

----------


## thegravijia

> Αμα σου τα μαθω, δεν προκειται να κανεις διατροφη ποτε  Εγω εχω μεγαλωσει στη μεση ανατολη και ως επομενο εχω φαει.... και οντως δυσκολα συγκρινεται...


ελα NASSER δωσε καμια...!
βασικα εκει που εφαγα μου φανηκε πολυ υγειηνο το φαγητο τους γιατι το πιατο ειχε κοτοπουλο -πολλα λαχανικα μεσα και πολυ ρυζι..αν ηθελες εβαζες και νουμπλια (η καπως ετσι μου τα πε,σαν μακαρονια ηταν ) με γαριδα.

----------


## Geo84

> ελα βρε 40 χρονια φουρναρης τωρα να μαθω μαγειρικη???χωρις παρεξηγησημανα με 2 παδια ειμαι,10 και 7 χρονων,απλα η διαιτα για μενα ειναι αυστηρα ψητα και βραστα,δεν χανω ευκολα κιλα,δοκιμασμενο χρονια.


Anje μια χαρά το κάνουμε το κοτόπουλο μην ακούς  :01. ROFL: 

Πλάκα κάνω θα τα δοκιμάσω δε φαίνονται πολύ δύσκολα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

thegravijia τι θα γινει? θα φαμε τιποτα? συνταγες ακουω και συνταγες δε βλεπω! :01. ROFL:

----------


## anjelica

> thegravijia τι θα γινει? θα φαμε τιποτα? συνταγες ακουω και συνταγες δε βλεπω!


πιο πανω ειναι,δεν τα βλεπεις????

----------


## anjelica

Τωρα παιδια το ασιατικο με μεσηανατολιτικο ειναι εντελος διαφορετικα,τα μπερδεψατε μαλλον.

----------


## Levrone

> πιο πανω ειναι,δεν τα βλεπεις????


ε ναι αλλα φρεσκα κουλουρια, αυτα τα φαγαμε εδω και μερες!

----------


## anjelica

Τι ασιατικο εφαγες??? κινεζικο,ιαπονεζικο,λιβανεζικο????Η αραβικο??? Κοιτα Ασια ειναι πολυ μεγαλη,υπαρχει διαφορα στην κουζινα αναλογα με την χωρα.

----------


## anjelica

Τα noodles ειναι κινεζικα ζημαρικα,μαλλον κινεζικα χτυπισες)) εχεις δει κανενα κινεζο χονδρο???? οντως υγιεινο ειναι το φαγακι τους.

----------


## vAnY

τωρα που ειπατε για τα noodles βρε παιδια τι διατροφικη αξια εχουνε??...κανουνε για διατροφη???

----------


## Geo84

> εχεις δει κανενα κινεζο χονδρο????


Ναι  :01. Unsure:

----------


## anjelica

Δεν θα ζουσε στην Κινα))))και εχει μαθει κακη διατροφη

----------


## anjelica

> τωρα που ειπατε για τα noodles βρε παιδια τι διατροφικη αξια εχουνε??...κανουνε για διατροφη???


Δεν νομιζω πως κανουν,σαν μακαρονια ειναι,απλα σε μερικα βαζουν  ρυζαλευρο η αυγα.

----------


## NASSER

> ελα NASSER δωσε καμια...!
> βασικα εκει που εφαγα μου φανηκε πολυ υγειηνο το φαγητο τους γιατι το πιατο ειχε κοτοπουλο -πολλα λαχανικα μεσα και πολυ ρυζι..αν ηθελες εβαζες και νουμπλια (η καπως ετσι μου τα πε,σαν μακαρονια ηταν ) με γαριδα.


 
thegravijia πολυ ελαφρια κουζινα εχουν αλλα ολα εχουν το λαδακι τους, ασχετα αν δεν φαινεται. 

Απο ινδικο σουπα κάρυ απο ζωμο κοτας, με μπαχαρικα, αν θες το κανεις και καυτερο οπως το εχουν παραδοση, και διπλα νεροβραστο ρυζι. Το καρυ με το ζωμο κοτας το βραζουμε για αρκετη ωρα. Αυτη ειναι λαιτ συνταγη. διαφορετικα τσιγαριζεις το κοτοπουλο και στη σουπα βαζεις λαδι.

Αραβικο, καρβουδισμενο σιταρι με κοτοπουλο. Εδω ολα θελουν το λαδακι τους και τα μπαχαρικα. Ασε που δυσκολα βρισκεις καρβουδισμενο σιταρι. Διαφορετικα το κανεις λαιτ αλλα δεν εχει την ιδια γευση. Συνοδευεται με γιαουρτι και ψιλοκομενη σαλατα.

Δευτερο αραβικο και πιο κοντινο στη διατροφη μας, κοτοπουλο με ρυζι μαγειρεμενα ολα μαζι στη κατσαρολα. Τσιγαρισμα πρωτα τα κρεμυδια, επειτα μπαινει το κοτοπουλο και εφοσον ψηθει προσθετεις το ρυζι με νερο μεχρι να τα καλυψει ολα. Καπακονεις τη κατσαρολα και μαγειρευονται σε χαμηλη φωτια. Μπορουν να προστεθουν πολλα επιπλεον στο αρχικο τσιγαρισμα των κρεμυδιων. Προτιμοτερο για διατροφη, ολα χωρις λαδι και απο κοτοπουλο μονο φιλετα. Συνοδευεται με ψιλοκομενη σαλατα οπου κυριαρχει η ντοματα.

Αυτα τα λιγα προς το παρον. Υπαρχουν και καλες συνταγες με οσπρια  :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

> . 
> 
> 
> Αραβικο, καρβουδισμενο σιταρι με κοτοπουλο. Εδω ολα θελουν το λαδακι τους και τα μπαχαρικα. Ασε που δυσκολα βρισκεις καρβουδισμενο σιταρι. Διαφορετικα το κανεις λαιτ αλλα δεν εχει την ιδια γευση. Συνοδευεται με γιαουρτι και ψιλοκομενη σαλατα.
> 
> Δευτερο αραβικο και πιο κοντινο στη διατροφη μας, κοτοπουλο με ρυζι μαγειρεμενα ολα μαζι στη κατσαρολα. Τσιγαρισμα πρωτα τα κρεμυδια, επειτα μπαινει το κοτοπουλο και εφοσον ψηθει προσθετεις το ρυζι με νερο μεχρι να τα καλυψει ολα. Καπακονεις τη κατσαρολα και μαγειρευονται σε χαμηλη φωτια. Μπορουν να προστεθουν πολλα επιπλεον στο αρχικο τσιγαρισμα των κρεμυδιων. Προτιμοτερο για διατροφη, ολα χωρις λαδι και απο κοτοπουλο μονο φιλετα. Συνοδευεται με ψιλοκομενη σαλατα οπου κυριαρχει η ντοματα.


Τα έχω δοκιμασει και τα δύο και είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## thegravijia

*τηγανητες πατατες χωρις λαδι !!!!!


4 μέτριες πατάτες
2 μέτριες σκελίδες σκόρδο πολτοποιημένο
1 κ.σ κύμινο σκόνη
1 κ.σ σκόνη μουστάρδας (γλυκιά)
½ κ.γ πάπρικα γλυκιά
½ κ.γ κάρυ (όχι καυτερό)
το περιεχόμενο 2 σπόρων κάρδαμου κοπανισμένο στο γουδί
ή ελάχιστο αν έχετε τριμμένο
φρεσκοτριμμένα πολύχρωμα πιπέρια
τριμμένο κόλιαντρο
λίγο αλάτι
μια πρέζα κανέλα
ελάχιστο γαρίφαλο τριμμένο
1-2 κ.σ ελαιόλαδο

Βασική προϋπόθεση για να πετύχετε τραγανές πατάτες είναι να στρώσετε στη μεγάλη λαμαρίνα του φούρνου ένα κομμάτι λαδόκολλα και να βάλετε ελάχιστο ελαιόλαδο. Μην στρώσετε αλουμινόχαρτο, οι πατάτες θα κολλήσουν και δεν θα έχετε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.

(Οι οδηγίες περισσότερο απευθύνονται σε όσους-ες δεν έχουν δοκιμάσει να ψήσουν με αυτόν τον τρόπο τις πατάτες. Οι εργαζόμενες μαμάδες πιθανόν να έχετε δοκιμάσει τον τρόπο της λαδόκολλας, μιας και για να διευκολυνθούμε στο πλύσιμο, οι περισσότερες συχνά χρησιμοποιούμε λαδόκολλα. Η μητέρα μου δούλευε και για να μας προλαβαίνει πάντα έτσι έψηνε στα γρήγορα τις πατάτες, είμασταν και τρία παιδιά, είχε και πολύ απαιτητό και δύστροπο σύζυγο και αυτός ήταν ένας γρήγορος τρόπος να ψηθούν οι πατάτες, να γίνονται τραγανές και να μοιάζουν πολύ με τις τηγανιτές, χωρίς να έχουν λάδι, παρά μόνο ελάχιστο.)

Κόβετε τις πατάτες σε λεπτές φέτες όπως τις κόβετε για να τις τηγανίσετε. Αν τις αγαπάτε πιο χονδρές θα θέλουν λίγο περισσότερο ψήσιμο, περίπου 5-7 περισσότερο.
Βάζετε τις πατάτες στη λαδόκολλα και τις τρίβετε καλά με το ελαιόλαδο να γυαλίσουν.
Τρίβετε και με το σκόρδο και τα υπόλοιπα υλικά να ανακατευτούν και να πάνε παντού.

Στρώνετε τις πατάτες στη σειρά για να χωρέσουν όλες σε μια στρώση, αν θέλετε παραπάνω θα βάλετε και δεύτερη λαμαρίνα, γίνονται πολύ γρήγορα.

Έχετε προθερμάνει τον φούρνο στους 250º ή στο μάξιμουμ του φούρνου σας και βάζετε τη λαμαρίνα για 10-15 λεπτά, στον αέρα, αν δεν έχετε αερόθερμο φούρνο ψήνετε πάνω κάτω και για τα τελευταία 5 λεπτά γυρίζετε το διακόπτη στο γκριλ, χωρίς να βάλετε κοντά το ταψί. Το ταψί θα είναι στο μεσαίο διάζωμα του φούρνου. Με το γκριλ θα πρέπει να προσέχετε ώστε να μην αρπάξουν, διότι ροδίζουν αμέσως.

Όσοι δεν αγαπάτε το σκόρδο παραλείψτε το


μολις το εφτιαξα και τα σπαει
*

----------


## Haris Pilton

Ευκολακι φαινεται...

Αν και βαριεμαι να καθαριζω και να πλενω πατατες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

:08. Turtle: οντως φαινεται ωραια σαν συνταγη, εμενα μου αρεσει που εχει πολλα μπαχαρικα !!!

Να ρωτησω ομως, αμα δεν βαλουμε καθολου λαδι.... πειραζει?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## thegravijia

> οντως φαινεται ωραια σαν συνταγη, εμενα μου αρεσει που εχει πολλα μπαχαρικα !!!
> 
> Να ρωτησω ομως, αμα δεν βαλουμε καθολου λαδι.... πειραζει??


για τελειως χωρις λαδι δεν ξερω..εγω εβαλα μια κουταλια της σουπας για 2 μεγαλες πατατες...
την απλη συνταγη εκανα..οχι αυτη με τα πολλα μπαχαρικα..
γαματη βγαινει..

----------


## -beba-

Ρε βίγια πολύ τυχερή αυτή που θα σε παντρευτεί......................

Με εσένα ώς σύντροφο θα έχει "δύο σε ένα "και σύντροφο και μάγειρα".
Μπράβο σου. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## thegravijia

> οντως φαινεται ωραια σαν συνταγη, εμενα μου αρεσει που εχει πολλα μπαχαρικα !!!
> 
> Να ρωτησω ομως, αμα δεν βαλουμε καθολου λαδι.... πειραζει??


ελα vany σημερα το δοκιμασα με ελαχιστο λαδι ...μιση κουταλια του γλυκου μονο ..και μια χαρα εγιναν ..αρκει να τις εχεις μαζεμενες σε ενα μπολ για να παει σε ολες το λαδι..!!!


beba :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Qlim4X

> *τηγανητες πατατες χωρις λαδι !!!!!
> 
> 
> 4 μέτριες πατάτες
> 2 μέτριες σκελίδες σκόρδο πολτοποιημένο
> 1 κ.σ κύμινο σκόνη
> 1 κ.σ σκόνη μουστάρδας (γλυκιά)
> ½ κ.γ πάπρικα γλυκιά
> ½ κ.γ κάρυ (όχι καυτερό)
> ...



αποστολη εξετελεσθη με ελαφρια παραλαγι στα μυροδικα.

απιστευτο συνοδευτικο για μπιφτεκακια νομιζα οτι ηταν cheat lunch :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

εμενα προσωπικα ειναι πλεον στανταρ μετα την προπονηση καμια ωρα αφου πιο το ροφημΑ
τρωω πατατες 400γρ με αυτη την συνταγη + κρεας ΕΝοητε 120-160γρ. + μιση κουταλια λαδι μονο

κανα 3-5 λεπτα μου περνει να το ετοιμασω 

βαζω και τζατζικι στο πιατο στο τελος, :01. Mr. Green: 


edit ασχετο 
εχει παει κανεις στο cosmos στην θεσαλονικη να φαει ασιατικο ???
οτι καλυτερο εχω φαει !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ξερεις κανεις την συνταγη ?

----------


## Qlim4X

> εμενα προσωπικα ειναι πλεον στανταρ μετα την προπονηση καμια ωρα αφου πιο το ροφημΑ
> τρωω πατατες 400γρ με αυτη την συνταγη + κρεας ΕΝοητε 120-160γρ. + μιση κουταλια λαδι μονο
> 
> κανα 3-5 λεπτα μου περνει να το ετοιμασω 
> 
> βαζω και τζατζικι στο πιατο στο τελος,
> 
> 
> edit ασχετο 
> ...




στα κινεζικα εχω αδιναμια. οταν ανεβω να με πας να στο φτιαξω μετα  :01. Wink: 


ps εχεις βρει θρεπτικη αξια τον ριζομακαρονον? γιατι βρισκο μονο αυγου...

----------


## thegravijia

> στα κινεζικα εχω αδιναμια. οταν ανεβω να με πας να στο φτιαξω μετα 
> 
> 
> ps εχεις βρει θρεπτικη αξια τον ριζομακαρονον? γιατι βρισκο μονο αυγου...


nop και δεν με νοιαζει ιδιαιτερα :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Doctorg

[QUOTE=thegravijia;91035]_Κοτοπουλο με κοκκινη σαλτσα_

περνουμε το κοτοπουλο .το κοβουμε μικρα κοματακια.
το πετας στην κατσαρολα μεχρι να αποροφηση τα υγρα του.
μετα βαζουμε 2 ψιλοκομενα κρεμυδια ,τα ανακατεβουμε ολα μαζι και βαζουμε και λιγο λαδι (οποιος θελει κ χωρις γινεται) προσθετουμε 2 ψιλοκομενες ντοματες ή πουμαρο (οποιος θελει παει και χωρις πουμαρο) 
τα ανακατεβουμε ολα μαζι και προσθετεις αλατι , πιπερι ,ριγανη.
και νερο μεχρι να σκεπαστει το κοτοπουλο.
το αφηνουμε να βρασει μεχρι να πειξει το ζουμι του.


Thegravijia μόλις την έκανα αυτήν , ωραίος  :03. Thumb up:  το συνόδευσα και με καφέ ρύζι και είναι σούπερ. Θα κάνω και τις άλλες που έχεις...

----------


## thegravijia

λοιπον επειδη τονο κονσερβα δεν μπορω να φαω σκετο με τιποτα οπως τρωνε μερικοι σε σαλατα κτλ 

εκανα το εξης

πηρα γαλα (το συμπηκνωμενο 0%) 
πιπεριες 
μανιταρια 
κρεμυδι 

πετας σε τηγανι τα μανιταρια το κρεμυδι - τις πιπεριες 
τα τσιγαριζεις με πετας τον τονο μεσα το αφηνεις λιγο κΑΙ μετα το γαλα 
και το αφηνεις να βρασει ανακατευοντας 

μετα απο 5-7λεπτο εχεο γινει η κρεμα και το πετας πανω απο τα μακαρονια και τα σπαει 


------
δεν ξερω ποσο παχεντικο ειναι αυτο το γαλα αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεται πολυ 
απλα οσο πιο πολυ βαλεται τοσο πιο γευστικο ειναι 
 :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Devil

ψηλε εισαι μαστορας τρελος στην κουζινα

μου εδωσες ιδεες

ωραιος  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## geo28

ωραιος ,και γαμω η συνταγη για τς παπατες...να ρωτησω κατι..η διατροφικη αξια αλλαζει οταν τς μαγειρςυουμε μ αυτο τον τροπο σε σχεση με τς κλασικες πατατες στο φουρνο που τρωμε..?γιατι πραγματικα τς εφτιαξα και ειναι πιο νοστιμες απο τηγανιτες. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: αν ειναι ν αντικαταστησω ολα τα γευματα που χω υδατανφρακα με τετοιες πατατες.. :03. Clap:

----------


## thegravijia

> ψηλε εισαι μαστορας τρελος στην κουζινα
> 
> μου εδωσες ιδεες
> 
> ωραιος


 :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast: 
Θα βαλω και αλλες αφου σας αρεσαν!




> ωραιος ,και γαμω η συνταγη για τς παπατες...να ρωτησω κατι..η διατροφικη αξια αλλαζει οταν τς μαγειρςυουμε μ αυτο τον τροπο σε σχεση με τς κλασικες πατατες στο φουρνο που τρωμε..?γιατι πραγματικα τς εφτιαξα και ειναι πιο νοστιμες απο τηγανιτες.αν ειναι ν αντικαταστησω ολα τα γευματα που χω υδατανφρακα με τετοιες πατατες..


δεν νομιζω να αλλαζει κατι
εγω ετσι τις τρωω πλεον.

----------


## thegravijia

_ΣΩS για τα φαγητα_

Λοιπόν παιδιά μια συνταγή για να την χρησιμοποιείται ως συνοδευτικό στα μπιφτέκια ,ρύζι ,μακαρόνια κτλ.

*ΥΛΙΚΑ*
2 κρεμμύδια μέτρια
1 σκελίδα σκόρδο
3 ντομάτες
αλάτι,πιπέρι

*ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ*

καθαρίζουμε τα κρεμμύδια και τα ψιλοκόβουμε.σε ένα τηγάνι βάζουμε μια κουταλιά σούπας λάδι,το αφήνουμε να κάψει λίγο και προσθέτουμε το κρεμμύδι και το σκόρδο ψιλοκομμένα.τα σωτάρουμε λίγο και εν συνεχεία προσθέτουμε την ντομάτα αφότου την έχουμε κάνει στο τρίφτη ή στο μπλέντερ.μέτα προσθέτουμε ένα ποτηράκι νερό ώστε να βράσουν και να γίνουν μια ωραία σαλτσούλα.τέλος προσθέτουμε αλάτι και πιπέρι κατα προτίμηση.

Α και εννοείτε ότι φτιάχνουμε αρκετή και την έχουμε στο ψυγείο και την χρησιμοποιούμε όποτε θέλουμε...

----------


## Menios Ser1985

^^^Πολύ χρήσιμη η σώς για να αλλάζουμε λίγο γεύση και να τρώμε πιό άνετα το ΑΤΙΜΟ παγωμένο κοτόπουλο 3 ημερών απ'το ψυγείο! :01. Wink:

----------


## geo28

σωταρουμε....?

ωραιος ρε ,καλες οι συνταγες..να σε ρωτησω,ποσα γραμ πατατες βαζεις εσυ για να σου βγουν 500 μετα το φησιμο..αναφερομαι στην προηγουμενη συνταγη σου..

----------


## stelios025

Ωραίος, thanks, την περίμενα από το post που είχες κάνει στην ''διάρκεια γεύματος''!  :03. Clap:

----------


## thegravijia

> σωταρουμε....?
> 
> ωραιος ρε ,καλες οι συνταγες..να σε ρωτησω,ποσα γραμ πατατες βαζεις εσυ για να σου βγουν 500 μετα το φησιμο..αναφερομαι στην προηγουμενη συνταγη σου..



*Το σωτάρουμε*=_τσιγαρίζουμε_

Όσο για τις πατάτες εγώ τον υδατάνθρακα τον μετράω πάντα πρίν το ψήσιμο...

----------


## geo28

> *Το σωτάρουμε*=_τσιγαρίζουμε_
> 
> Όσο για τις πατάτες εγώ τον υδατάνθρακα τον μετράω πάντα πρίν το ψήσιμο...


κοιτα ..χτες  εφτιαξα ενα κιλο πατατες ,συμφωνα με τη  συνταγη,και μετα τι ψησιμο ηταν 200 γραμμαρια,τρομερη διαφορα..

----------


## Eddie

> κοιτα ..χτες  εφτιαξα ενα κιλο πατατες ,συμφωνα με τη  συνταγη,και μετα τι ψησιμο ηταν 200 γραμμαρια,τρομερη διαφορα..


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Πλακα κανεις!!!!

Τοτε φτιαξτες βραστες,δε λεει!!!Αμα ειναι να πετας τις 8 απ τις 10 πατατες..

----------


## geo28

> Πλακα κανεις!!!!
> 
> Τοτε φτιαξτες βραστες,δε λεει!!!Αμα ειναι να πετας τις 8 απ τις 10 πατατες..


αυτο λεω και γω....αλλα ειναι   νοστιμες ρε γαμωτο,πιο ωραιες απο τηγανιτες..

----------


## thegravijia

^^dεν μπορω να σας καταλαβω τι σημασια εχει ποσο βγαινει μετα ?
αφου εχουμε πει τον υδατανθρακα τον μετραμε ΠΡΙΝ

πχ το ρυζι στο ποσο θα βγει μετα Το βρασιμο εξαρταται απο το νερο που θ ΒΑλεις στην κατσαΡολα
δν εχει νοημα να το μετρας μετα

----------


## Eddie

> ^^dεν μπορω να σας καταλαβω τι σημασια εχει ποσο βγαινει μετα ?
> αφου εχουμε πει τον υδατανθρακα τον μετραμε ΠΡΙΝ
> 
> πχ το ρυζι στο ποσο θα βγει μετα Το βρασιμο εξαρταται απο το νερο που θ ΒΑλεις στην κατσαΡολα
> δν εχει νοημα να το μετρας μετα


Μαζι σου :03. Thumb up: 

Αλλα πως γινεται τα 200γρ υδατανθρακα να γινουν 40?Δεν ειναι παραξενο?

Το ρυζι με μετριο νερο παιρνει 2 Χ το βαρος του και με πολυ 3 Χ.

----------


## thegravijia

> Μαζι σου
> 
> Αλλα πως γινεται τα 200γρ υδατανθρακα να γινουν 40?Δεν ειναι παραξενο?
> 
> Το ρυζι με μετριο νερο παιρνει 2 Χ το βαρος του και με πολυ 3 Χ.


θα το μετρησω κ γω αυριο και θα δουμε ποσο βγαινει πριν κ μετα

----------


## Eddie

> θα το μετρησω κ γω αυριο και θα δουμε ποσο βγαινει πριν κ μετα


Το agrino το καστανο,το ζυγιζω καθε μερα.100γρ αβραστο βγαινει 200γρ βρασμενο αλλα με λιγο νερο γιατι μ αρεσει λιγο σκληρο και οχι λαπας.

----------


## noz1989

> Το agrino το καστανο,το ζυγιζω καθε μερα.100γρ αβραστο βγαινει 200γρ βρασμενο αλλα με λιγο νερο γιατι μ αρεσει λιγο σκληρο και οχι λαπας.


 Αυτο δεν ειναι που θελει καμια ωρα βρασιμο????

----------


## Eddie

> Αυτο δεν ειναι που θελει καμια ωρα βρασιμο????


Ουτε καν!!Μιση ωρα και πολυ σου λεω.Και ουτε μουλιασμα και τετοια που εχω ξανακουσει..

Βεβαια εγω το βραζω με μετρια ποσοτητα νερου,αν βαλεις παραπανω θα αργησει φυσικα αλλα θα γινει και λασπη.Εμενα μου αρεσει σπυροτο.

----------


## thegravijia

*pancakes για πρωινο* 

θελουμε 
μια κουπα γαλα
μια κουπα αλευρι ολικης 
μπαικιν λιγο
αν θελετε γευση μπορειτε να βαλετε βουτηρο - ζαχαρη *προσωπικα δεν βαζω (και χωρις να το χω δοκιμασει φανταζομαι αμα πεταξω μεσα whey με γευση σοκολατα πχ θα βγουν ακομα πιο γαματες) 
και φυσικα αυγα (εγω βαζω 4-5 ολοκληρα το πρωι)

ολα μαζι στο γυρω γυρω 

και μετα στο τηγανι - εγω για καθε πανκεικ βαζω στο τηγανι καθε φορα 4 κουταλιες της σουπας απο το μιγμα 
μισο λεπτο η καθε πλευρα και ειναι ετοιμα

-----------
κατι τετοιο θα βγει
http://yfrog.com/hs96046612j

----------


## eri_87

> *pancakes για πρωινο* 
> 
> θελουμε 
> μια κουπα γαλα
> μια κουπα αλευρι ολικης 
> μπαικιν λιγο
> αν θελετε γευση μπορειτε να βαλετε βουτηρο - ζαχαρη *προσωπικα δεν βαζω (και χωρις να το χω δοκιμασει φανταζομαι αμα πεταξω μεσα whey με γευση σοκολατα πχ θα βγουν ακομα πιο γαματες) 
> και φυσικα αυγα (εγω βαζω 4-5 ολοκληρα το πρωι)


Πρόσθεσε 1βανίλια (ή πρωτεΐνη βανίλια)... Ταιριάζει πολύ! Και λίγο μέλι από πάνω....μμμμμμμ!!!! Τις έφτιαχνε η μάνα μου από παλιά! (με λιγότερα αυγά κ άσπρο αλεύρι εννοείται)

----------


## thegravijia

στην φωτο φαίνονται τα υλικά: 
πραλίνα φουντουκιού,ξερά φρούτα,βρώμη,λιναρόσπορος τριμμένος,κανέλα και γαρύφαλλο σκόνη



﻿ 
ας δούμε την συνταγή βήμα βήμα γιατί πολλοί αναρωτιούνται πως φτιάχνουμε την βρώμη σαν κρέμα (το γνωστό πόριτζ)

1. Παίρνουμε 3-4 κουταλιές βρώμης και τις ρίχνουμε σε ένα μπρικι

2.Στο  ίδιο μπρίκι βάζουμε και 1-2 κουταλίες από το μίγμα αγαπημένων μας  φρούτων δαμάσκηνα,χουρμάδες και σταφίδες (δες πως να τα φτιάξεις εδω mix ξερών φρούτων), λίγο λιναρόσπορο τριμμένο και κανελογαρύφαλλο για το άρωμα.


3. τώρα προσθέτουμε ένα ποτήρι το υγρό της συνταγής (αυτό μπορεί να είναι νερό ή γάλα ή ανάμικτο)
1 ποτήρι αν θέλουμε το αποτέλεσμα να είναι πηχτό ή 1 1/2 ποτήρι αν θέλουμε να είναι πιο ρευστό.



4 . Ανακατεύουμε μια φορά και το βάζουμε σε πολύ χαμηλή φωτιά 
σε αυτό το σημείο μπορείτε να προσθέσετε λίγη βανίλια ή λίγη τριμμένη καρύδα ή λίγο μέλι


5.  Μόλις αρχίσει να βγάζει φουσκάλες το ανακατεύετε διαρκώς μέχρι να γίνει  όσο πηχτό το θέλετε. Τότε το αδειαζετε σε μπολ πρωινού.


6.  Προσθέτετε ό,τι άλλο επιθυμείτε στο μπολ σας οπως φιστικοβούτυρο ή  πραλίνα φουντουκιού, ροδέλες μπανάνας ή κομματάκια σοκολάτας!

----------


## bb-fitness

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

Ωραιος βιγια. Και οι οδηγιες κατατοπιστικοτατες. Να προσθεσω οτι και στα μικροκυματα γινεται (και δεν εξατμιζεται τοσο το νερο/γαλα).
Για μια εποχη ηταν το καθημερινο πρωΐνο μου, αλλα εχει αρκετους υδατανθρακες.. Απο γευση το κατι αλλο ομως.

Η πραλινα φουντουκιου σαν τη μερεντα ειναι ή κατι αλλο?

----------


## thegravijia

πραλινα φουντουκιου εγω καταλαβαινω να βαλεις στο μπλεντερ φουντουκι κα να γινει κομματακια σαν το μπισκοτο που βαζουν στις κρεπες...
την συνταγη αυτη ουτε εγω την  εχω δοκιμασει, ακομα.. (δεν ειναι δικη μου) καντε τη κ πειτε μας αν βγαινει καλο..
εψαχνΑ να βρω μια τετοια καθως με το πιτακι τοσα χρονια με το που το βλεπω μου ρχετε να ξερασω πλεον
επισης με αμα βαλεις κ πρωτεινη μεσα με καμια γευση σοκολατα θα λεει πολυ!

----------


## thegravijia

*Επισης αμα συνδυαστει με αυτο θα λεει πολυ το πρωινο*
-------
-------
Μπανανες = αγαπημένο μας φρούτο
Μειονεκτημα = χαλάνε γρήγορα και κανείς δεν τις τρώει όταν μαυρίσουν

Μπορεί να βρεθεί τρόπος να τις κρατήσουμε ζωντανές;

Βεβαίως και μάλιστα όχι ένας αλλα δυο τρόποι να μετατρέψουμε τις  μπανάνες μας σε κάτι και να τις φάμε ακόμα και όταν περάσουν οι μερες..

Παμε να δούμε το πώς;

*Βημα 1ο*
όταν περάσουν κάποιες μέρες και η μπανάνα αρχίσε να μην είναι ελκυστική θα κάνετε το εξής:
θα την κόψετε μικρά κομμάτια και θα την τοποθετήσετε σε ένα σακουλάκι στην κατάψυξη.

το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι αυτό:
ice age bananas  :01. Smile: 

﻿ 

η μπανανα μας μετα απο 5 μερες στην καταξυψη


 ﻿ 

Mέσα σε 3 το πολύ ώρες η μπανανα σας θα έχει παγώσει. 
Αν δεν θέλετε να την φτιάξετε τότε μπορείτε να την αφήσετε όσες μέρες  θέλετε στην καταψυξη και μετα μόλις θελησετενα την φτιάξετε θα την  αφήσετε να ξεπαγώσει ελαφρά για να μην σας χαλάσει και το multi.


*Βήμα 2ο*
Ρίχνουμε την μπανάνα στο multi σκέτη, ή με κακάο και ζάχαρη άχνη, κανέλα  και βανίλια, ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού ή λεμονιού και ό,τι άλλο μας πηγαίνει  συνδυαστικά.
Εμείς βάλαμε 1 κ.γλ κακάο και 1 κ.γλ ζάχαρη άχνη και το ανακατέψαμε.


  
μετά από 2 λεπτάκια χτύπημα το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ένα πηχτό παγωτό, αφράτο  τόσο που το έβγαλα με scoop για να το δείτε και εσείς οτι είναι στα  αλήθεια παγωτό!!

----------


## thegravijia

ΕΠΙΣΗς μπορειτε να συνδυαστε το πρωινο κανοντας το εξης 
(νομιζω το χει ξαναγραψει ενας ατομο την συνταγη αυτη) 
αλλα ας την ξαναπω
βαλεις γαλα λιγο+ πρωτεινη + κακαο + φρουτο (οτι θες ) 
στο μπλεντερ ολα -μετα καταψυξη - και βγαινει σαν παγωτο 
λεει πολυ γιατι κατεβαινει πιο ευκολα το πιτακι ετσι

----------

